# Spiele mit sinnvollem dediziertem Server?



## fac3l3ss (1. April 2012)

Hallo,
wenn alles glatt läuft, bekomme ich bald einen Rootserver! 
Dieser soll ein kleine Website und Spieleserver sowie TS beherbergen. 
Meine Frage wäre, welche Spiele denn einen lohnenswerten Dedi besitzen!?
Die Klassiker sind momentan ja CS:S und Minecraft, aber es gibt viele mehr.

BTW.: Der Server läuft mit (Linux/Debianbasiert/)Ubuntu.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## JonathanWayne (13. April 2012)

Team Fortress 2 natürlich.
Und Left 4 Dead 2 (evtl. auch 1?).
Bei den Source-Games ist es ohnehin sehr simpel Server aufzusetzen. Und je nach Potenz deines Servers, kannst du ja auch diverse "only xy-Map"-Server auf machen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. April 2012)

Call of Duty 2  das letzte der serie, was auch im online modus spaß gemacht hat bzw immernoch macht


----------

